# shift boot



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

Im looking to replace my shift boot and knob ...does any shift boot fit or do i have to hunt for a special one for my year and make ?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

universal. i had to do a little custom fab to my momo boot to make it stay where i wanted it


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

how did you take off the shift knob ...im having a hard time with that ..does it just simply screw off or are there hidden bolt of some sort?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

it's suppose to screw off. inside the knob is a threaded rod that allows it to be screwed onto the shifter, the glue that bonds the 2 broke on mine. i ended up having to use a saw to cut the knob off and then pliars to remove the rest.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

sounds good ...thanks katana, im gonna go try to unscrew it!


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

I saw one in Japan Yahoo Auction which fits perfectly.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

Yahoo!¥ª¡¼¥¯¥·¥ç¥ó - ¿·ÉÊ ¥µ¥Ë¡¼ ÀÖ¥¹¥Æ¥Ã¥Á¥·¥Õ¥È¥Ö¡¼¥Ä FNB15FB14FB13


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

stone said:


> Yahoo!¥ª¡¼¥¯¥·¥ç¥ó - ¿·ÉÊ ¥µ¥Ë¡¼ ÀÖ¥¹¥Æ¥Ã¥Á¥·¥Õ¥È¥Ö¡¼¥Ä FNB15FB14FB13


please tell us what it says


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

there is also a company that advertises on the sr20 forum that claims to be a direct fit. i forgot about them. you can specify a color pattern, stiching, leather...any color combo you want.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

hmmm...3 days ago i ordered the ractive boot and plate off of ebay for bout 18 dollars shipped...i'll see how i like it and how it fits and if not ill resort to other "direct fits" ...i dont know why ractive has been given such a bad rep ... ill keep ya'll posted ..thanks !


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

getting the knob off takes some work, you need to spray the inside of the treads with lube and twist back and forth


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

i took off the knob with a big pipe wrech and its still took a lot of work ..i installed the ractive boot and bought and aftermarket knob that matches. they both look really good, beats the heck out of the stock bus looking rubber boot! The install was really easy and it looks and works great, despite what many others might think the ractive shift boot is great! ill post pics as soon ....


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok here are the before and afters! 

Before...




















And After ....


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

what do ya'll think ??


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

I like my MX-3 boot with 240sx knob


----------



## slickser24 (Jul 18, 2007)

i just made one out of a crown royal bag


----------

